# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  power query

## barrowinfurnace

Hi all
I have Excel 2010 and it hasn't got the power query add-in.I went to download it from the MS site but they no longer support it.Does anyone know where I can get the download from.I have tried a google search but nothing turned up.
Any help appreciated.
kind regards
BIF

----------


## alansidman

Looks like it is still available on this MS site:   https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down....aspx?id=39379

----------


## FDibbins

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. Tell us what you are trying to do, not how you think it should be done.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------

